# Capt Doug Robinson



## 2548hopw (Oct 8, 2006)

This skipper was time served from Hartlepool and was a young Master with West Hartlepool Steam Navigation. I served virtually all my time under him and often wondered what became of him. I served sort of 1978 to 1981. Cracking bloke if anybody knows him out there. Cheers Steve.


----------



## Pat Thompson (Jan 25, 2006)

Greetings

I was a "Steam Navvie" apprentice 1963 ~ 1967 (Kepwickall and Apsleyhall) and sailed with Dougie Robinson briefly when he was a last year apprentice sailing as uncert third mate and again in my next nautical incarnation with Souters (Sheaf Tyne) when he was Second and I was Third Mate.

He is retired now (likewise) and I see him in Hartlepool once in a blue moon, he's doing fine. He lives near the Crimdon Lido a couple of miles north of Hartlepool.

Aye

Pat Thompson


----------



## Joe Whelan (Nov 2, 2006)

*Capt.D.Robinson*

Good Afternoon Steve, I expect to see Doug before Xmas and will inform him of your inquiry. I have completed two paintings for him, the m/vJalasiltonhall his first ship with W.H. shipping and the m/v Lindenhall his last with the Company which I have just completed and will present to him at our next meeting. Regards Joe.


----------



## 2548hopw (Oct 8, 2006)

Pat, Please send him my regards. I would love to communicate with him I can be e mailed via this site or [email protected]. Good Luck. Steve.


----------



## 2548hopw (Oct 8, 2006)

Joe, Thanks for reply. I would love to hear from Doug, Its good to know he's still ok. I am very interested also with what you had to say about paintings. Is this something you do as a trade or is it just a one off. I would love a painting of either of Ardenhall or Lindenhall. Kind Regards.. Steve


----------



## Joe Whelan (Nov 2, 2006)

*Capt Doug Robinson.*

Hi Steve, Thanks for the reply. Painting in acrylics is a pastime and I will do a painting of either ship for you. Will contact you by e-mail. As previously stated I will let Doug know that you inquired of him and am sure he will contact you. Regards Joe.


----------



## 2548hopw (Oct 8, 2006)

Joe, I would love a picture of both ships and will willing pay the going rate. Let me know the details. Regards Steve


----------



## Joe Whelan (Nov 2, 2006)

*Capt. Doug. Robinson.*

Hi Steve, Will be in contact,Regards Joe.


----------

